# Optical illusion



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

This can be tricky to see, but they are there.










Mhs....Rob


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Very good. I think I'm crosseyed. :lol:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Did yu see the lion eat the giraffe?










No neither did I


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Got the old man first, then about 3secs later the couple, wow, was that good or was that good! :roll:


----------



## 92508 (May 1, 2005)

Every picture tells a story,but could`nt see the couple kissing :x ,even after 3 minutes searching,saw the old immediately though  .Good pic. :wink: .

Ric.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Blimey homer,

That took some time,once you get it the old man seems to disappear.


----------

